# Hail call tpet96



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Shawn I'm assuming that is you on ebay bidding on those bite indicators,lol I almost placed a bid til i saw the name.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Made me laugh .....  .................


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Someone topped my bid... and went too high it looks like to me  
I have a set coming in along with the bank sticks that were shipped Friday


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you talking about the winning bid of $29.50 ? If so that was me , lol I figured they are worth the extra couple bucks. I noticed the ones that were going for around 20 bucks are only 60db (volume) compared to 110db for the ones I picked up and also the cheaper ones are not waterproof like the higher priced ones. I'm sure the others are still a bargin, I just figured it was worth a couple bucks to not worry about them getting wet and will be sure to hear them scream. lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

How much were the bank sticks? Do you need to get the weighted thingys to make the bite alarm work? If ya could send me the link so I could see what they look like. I was thinking about getting the rod pod but if the bank sticks work well I'll give them a shot. Thanks


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Dude you nuts 

He just offered them to me for $24.00 a pair and here is the offer from Ebay that I rec'd via email:
Dear clydeburrie, 
Good news! The following eBay item on which you placed a bid for US $24.00 on May-15-05 07:18:10 PDT is now available for purchase...

Its called 2nd chance offer <---  
I won't take them for $24.00 when $20.00 is enough and was lastime and that order is in the mail as we speak


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Bank Sticks are here---> http://www.squidjig.com/bitealarms/bank_stick.htm
There also is a special now and the same alarms for $16.50 each


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Dag gone it  I didn't read the first one you posted and won. I thought the ones you got were the cheaper ones not the next ones up  Does that guy with the bang sticks take paypal? I was thinking of making a stand with the sticks to use on the cement.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa... you got a little ansy eh?
Yea he takes paypal...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep. It was me  Needed an el-cheapo pair. Sorry not posting much right now. 1st time online in about 3 days. Too much crap going on right now.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shawn, Is that too much Carp Crap or Crap Crap or Crappy Carp Crap going one?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

awww... what he said  

Hey Shawn when is a good time to call you?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Shawn I think you just added a new meaning to "On the cheap"- what the heck! It was what,something like 15 to your door.lol 
Hey Trky Do you need the weighted things to use those bank sticks and indicators? If so what type do you have? I have seen AK's with the solid rod holding them but there were some with a string I saw on line. Was just wondering if one set was better than the other.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bigchessie..its just personal preferences.. as long as it tells me i have a fish on, it doesn't matter if its the hangers(the ones with strings) or a swinger(like mine).. the main reason why i like mine is because i don't have to touch my line when using it.. its a gated system instead of clipping the indicator on the line..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey what would a set of yours cost me?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

too dang much.. lol.. really tho..i don't know.. i got them as a set, it came with my old rod pod, alarms..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I just used mine yesterday for the first time so I am nobody to ask LOL


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Chessie...the hangers/swingers aren't necessary at all (though many would definitely recommend them). I'm on my second year with alarms and still don't use swingers/hangers. It just let's you know if your line goes slack, like when a carp picks up a bait and comes toward you. Even then, you can usually tell...particularly if you use large enough weights. Nice luxury to have but not required...I prefer the screaming runs anyway  .


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> I prefer the screaming runs anyway


My 1st one yesterday was so cool LOL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ak is right....it's personal preference. I used the swingers when I was casting MEGA distances at Erie...just for the heavier weight. But since 99.9998% of my fishing is fairly close, I just use the hangers. You can get the hangers with the gates....have seen them a few times....I'll have to try to find a link.

As for those alarms...yep....CHEAP CHEAP  No need for all the bells and whistles. As long as it will wake me up at night, that is all I'm concerned about


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Clyde..

This week....LOL....not at all. LOL. Normally mornings (8-11AM), or evenings from 9-9:30. Other than that...no guarantees


----------

